# Non Standard User Profile - Unable to Sign In to Store - Apps Do Not Work



## pcpilot (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice on troubleshooting the following issue!:smile:

To explain, Windows 8 Pro (X64) was installed by way of a clean install utilising audit mode to configure the User Profile folder location to a new partition on a secondary drive (D:\Users). The 'main' user profile (the one with the issue) was then further configured using the profile list keys within registry to place the 'Main' at the root of D: (e.g. "D:\Main") a location used since the release of Windows XP. Individual folders within this profile have been further customized using the 'location' tab (e.g. "D:\Main\Filing Cabinet\Main Documents" etc.) though this is probably not relevant! 

Additionally, directory junctions have been created (mklink /j) in respect of D:\Main with D:\Users........and although probably not necessary D:\Main with C:\Users

*The current situation can be summarised as follows*:

1. All user accounts are assigned 'administrator' privileges

2. User profiles created under the D:\ partition (e.g. "D:\Users\Secondary" etc.) function normally with Store sign in and working Modern (Metro) Apps

3. The "D:\Main" profile functions correctly *except* for Store sign in and functioning Modern (Metro) Apps.

4. Attempts to sign in to the store using an MS account fails with a self returning sign in loop.

5. Attempts to bypass and download (free) Apps continually fail with the message "Something Happened and this app couldn't be installed").

6. Attempts to use any metro app results in a return loop back to the tile icon from full screen icon version without opening the app.


Can any wiser heads point out what I might have overlooked and suggest how to resolve this whilst preserving the cherished user as the "D:" root??

Many thanks in advance,

pcpilot


----------

